# tanques rusos caen como moscas con los antitanques.



## cucarachologo (26 Feb 2022)

Los ucranianos se los meriendan , agazapados en las azoteas.









La última bala de Ucrania contra Rusia: misiles antitanques y antiaéreos con los que defenderse


Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas han recibido miles de misiles provenientes de Estados Unidos, Reino Unido y Polonia para hacer frente a la invasión de los rusos.




www.elespanol.com






equipos rusos abandonados


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (26 Feb 2022)

esas bajas para Rusia son aceptables, pueden enviar el doble o el triple en horas.


----------



## cucarachologo (26 Feb 2022)

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/FMhQCb3XEAQpgAl?format=jpg&name=medium


----------



## PORRON (26 Feb 2022)

No me lo creo.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (26 Feb 2022)

50 años de puro hierro, solo falta ponerle barreiros o ebro   

Donde estan al menos los T90 quemados?


----------



## cucarachologo (26 Feb 2022)

SR.KARL MARX dijo:


> esas bajas para Rusia son aceptables, pueden enviar el doble o el triple en horas.




Si, eso es cierto, a Putin y a Stalin, poco lesimportaba la sangre rusa, y no les importa e importaba mandar a la muerte a miles de rusos, así fué que los alemanes murieron uno por cada 10 rusos.

Unos luchan por liberar su tierra, los otros luchan por un plato de caldo y 20 rublos.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (26 Feb 2022)

SR.KARL MARX dijo:


> esas bajas para Rusia son aceptables, pueden enviar el doble o el triple en horas.



La cosa es si van a conseguir completar la invasión, porque la guerra la tienen ya perdida.


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (26 Feb 2022)

cucarachologo dijo:


> Si, eso es cierto, a Putin y a Stalin, poco lesimportaba la sangre rusa, y no les importa e importaba mandar a la muerte a miles de rusos, así fué que los alemanes murieron uno por cada 10 rusos.
> 
> Unos luchan por liberar su tierra, los otros luchan por un plato de caldo y 20 rublos.



si, luchar por un plato le llamas liberas tu pueblo y a tu patria de los nazis estas un poco confundido, ahora que lo hagan por eso no te lo discuto.


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (26 Feb 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> La cosa es si van a conseguir completar la invasión, porque la guerra la tienen ya perdida.



mas que perdida desgaste, avanzan muy lento.


----------



## Passenger (26 Feb 2022)

A 170.000 dolares cada Jamelin de esos jajaja diseñados en el 96... Vamos, lo de siempre, USA y sus comerciales UK vaciando los almacenes


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (26 Feb 2022)

yo creo que todavía lo que a ido a Kiev es la guardia avanzada, los peones del tablero.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (26 Feb 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> La cosa es si van a conseguir completar la invasión, porque la guerra la tienen ya perdida.









Menos mal


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (26 Feb 2022)

La guerra según Twitter, el nuevo oraculo de Delfos.


----------



## cucarachologo (26 Feb 2022)

Se descojonan de lo fácil que es cargarse las chatarras sovieticas


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (26 Feb 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 959905
> 
> 
> Menos mal



Sí, invasión es una cosa, la guerra es la otra. Mira USA en Afganistán.


----------



## pepinox (26 Feb 2022)

Hambre, frío y carestía en Europa Occidental.

Jajajajaja, game over, otánicos!


----------



## cucarachologo (26 Feb 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Hambre, frío y carestía en Europa Occidental.
> 
> Jajajajaja, game over, otánicos!





Vete pa Rusia chalado...que haces aquí???


----------



## Drobed Yug (26 Feb 2022)

cucarachologo dijo:


> Se descojonan de lo fácil que es cargarse las chatarras sovieticas



¿Tiene un video en el que se vea como dispara eso un ucraniano y destruye un objetivo?

Me llama la atención la no existencia de videos con enfrentamientos armados, todo son supuestos objetivos alcanzados y nunca aparece una guerra en vivo.

Boa noite


----------



## octopodiforme (26 Feb 2022)

Germany makes U-turn on sending weapons to Ukraine


Germany has agreed to supply Ukraine with lethal arms, including anti-tank missiles, amid the Russian military operation




www.rt.com





Alemania proveerá más armas antitanque.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (26 Feb 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Sí, invasión es una cosa, la guerra es la otra. Mira USA en Afganistán.



Sobretodo en zonas pro rusia van a tener problemas ...

Esta guerra esta siendo paco de cojones, pero el terreno conquistado por Rusia no te preocupes, el que quiera saquear o hacer algo con el juguete que le ha regalado el gobierno ucra, estan los chechenos para poner orden, sabemos las constumbres de los follacabras.


----------



## fayser (26 Feb 2022)

Creo que este es el décimo hilo donde veo un título que habla de "tanques" y luego me encuentro camiones quemados.

Un T-90 es esto, es lo que espero ver reventado y no camiones:


----------



## pepinox (26 Feb 2022)

cucarachologo dijo:


> Vete pa Rusia chalado...que haces aquí???



Cierra tu apestosa bocaza, mamporrero de la OTAN.


----------



## cucarachologo (26 Feb 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Creo que este es el décimo hilo donde veo un título que habla de "tanques" y luego me encuentro camiones quemados.
> 
> Un T-90 es esto, es lo que espero ver reventado y no camiones:




Esos, son la chatarra de los t72 con 4 cartones alrededor, y ni los sacan porque como tengan 5 fotos de esas basuras reventados ,no vuelvena vender uno más en su vida.


----------



## fayser (26 Feb 2022)

cucarachologo dijo:


> Esos, son la chatarra de los t72 con 4 cartones alrededor, y ni los sacan porque como tengan 5 fotos de esas basuras reventados ,no vuelvena vender uno más en su vida.



Vale, entiendo por tu mensaje que los rusos no están llevando tanques, y que los javelin se los tiran a los camiones, de ahí estos hilos y fotos tan interesantes.

En fin...


----------



## cucarachologo (26 Feb 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Hambre, frío y carestía en Europa Occidental.
> 
> Jajajajaja, game over, otánicos!




Tu si que eres subnormal, que te alegras de que te den por el culo donde haces tu vida. Eres un cagado de mierda. Vete a Rusia a disfrutar de "la verdadera libertad", ni twitter tienen, que el hijo de puta lo ha cortado, como los medios de comunicación, los opositores, las libertades.

De que frenopático te han sacado?, de Iquierda Unida?


----------



## Scout.308 (26 Feb 2022)

Drobed Yug dijo:


> ¿Tiene un video en el que se vea como dispara eso un ucraniano y destruye un objetivo?
> 
> Me llama la atención la no existencia de videos con enfrentamientos armados, todo son supuestos objetivos alcanzados y nunca aparece una guerra en vivo.
> 
> Boa noite



Claro, los equipos caza tanques trabajan así, uno disparando el javelin y el otro filmando con el móvil, que no tiene mejor cosa que hacer. 

Los magufazos cada día más tontos.


----------



## cucarachologo (26 Feb 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Vale, entiendo por tu mensaje que los rusos no están llevando tanques, y que los javelin se los tiran a los camiones, de ahí estos hilos y fotos tan interesantes.
> 
> En fin...


----------



## Julc (26 Feb 2022)

cucarachologo dijo:


> Vete pa Rusia chalado...que haces aquí???



Ve tu a luchar contra los "malos" NPC de mierda.


----------



## Julc (26 Feb 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Claro, los equipos caza tanques trabajan así, uno disparando el javelin y el otro filmando con el móvil, que no tiene mejor cosa que hacer.
> 
> Los magufazos cada día más tontos.



El segundo día de guerra, los yemenies ya tenían videos para hacer 3 películas y van descalzos, subnormal.


----------



## fayser (26 Feb 2022)

cucarachologo dijo:


>



El primero es un BMR:







En el segundo no veo nada.


----------



## Scout.308 (26 Feb 2022)

Julc dijo:


> El segundo día de guerra, los yemenies ya tenían videos para hacer 3 películas y van descalzos, subnormal.



Los yemeníes lo que tienen son 3 películas de tu madre comiéndoles el culo, tontazo.


----------



## cucarachologo (26 Feb 2022)

fayser dijo:


> El primero es un BMR:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 959970
> 
> ...





Coño, es que tu quieres que te lo hagan todo. Busca cojones, pero ya ves que los rusos llevan mucha chatarra, es igual que no se atreven a llevar su 57, te imaginas la publicidad e imagen de que se los derriben, yo creo que se les averian seguro, como toda esa basura que tienen. Llevan desde 1991 con lo mismo.... solo una mano de pintura y cuatro modificaciones.


----------



## Scout.308 (26 Feb 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Hambre, frío y carestía en Europa Occidental.
> 
> Jajajajaja, game over, otánicos!



Pues vas a tener que acurrucarte a la petarda de tu madre pa que no paséis frio en tu casa de tontos muertos de hambre.


----------



## cucarachologo (26 Feb 2022)




----------



## fayser (26 Feb 2022)

cucarachologo dijo:


> Coño, es que tu quieres que te lo hagan todo. Busca cojones, pero ya ves que los rusos llevan mucha chatarra, es igual que no se atreven a llevar su 57, te imaginas la publicidad e imagen de que se los derriben, yo creo que se les averian seguro, como toda esa basura que tienen. Llevan desde 1991 con lo mismo.... solo una mano de pintura y cuatro modificaciones.



No, no quiero que me hagan todo. Quiero que cuando alguien abra un hilo diciendo "los tanques rusos caen como moscas" me ponga una foto de un tanque ruso reventado, no de un camión quemado.

Más que nada para ver si consigo algo de información y no toneladas de mierda, que es lo que está circulando ahora mismo.


----------



## Drobed Yug (26 Feb 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Claro, los equipos caza tanques trabajan así, uno disparando el javelin y el otro filmando con el móvil, que no tiene mejor cosa que hacer.
> 
> Los magufazos cada día más tontos.



Uno moro disparaba y el otro grababa con cámara en Afganistán, cuando entraron los soviets.

De eso hay decenas de videos.

¿Me puede enlazar UNO SOLO de ucranianos?

Boa noite.


----------



## cucarachologo (26 Feb 2022)

fayser dijo:


> No, no quiero que me hagan todo. Quiero que cuando alguien abra un hilo diciendo "los tanques rusos caen como moscas" me ponga una foto de un tanque ruso reventado, no de un camión quemado.
> 
> Más que nada para ver si consigo algo de información y no toneladas de mierda, que es lo que está circulando ahora mismo.



un t 80


----------



## cucarachologo (26 Feb 2022)

fayser dijo:


> No, no quiero que me hagan todo. Quiero que cuando alguien abra un hilo diciendo "los tanques rusos caen como moscas" me ponga una foto de un tanque ruso reventado, no de un camión quemado.
> 
> Más que nada para ver si consigo algo de información y no toneladas de mierda, que es lo que está circulando ahora mismo.


----------



## fayser (26 Feb 2022)

cucarachologo dijo:


>



Gracias chato, lo podrías poner al principio del hilo.


----------



## FROM HELL (26 Feb 2022)

cucarachologo dijo:


> Coño, es que tu quieres que te lo hagan todo. Busca cojones, pero ya ves que los rusos llevan mucha chatarra, es igual que no se atreven a llevar su 57, te imaginas la publicidad e imagen de que se los derriben, yo creo que se les averian seguro, como toda esa basura que tienen. Llevan desde 1991 con lo mismo.... solo una mano de pintura y cuatro modificaciones.



Pero si tienen misiles supersonicos supersecretos 

Que me lo dijeron los contratistas del Pentágono cuando pidieron más presupuesto


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Feb 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> 50 años de puro hierro, solo falta ponerle barreiros o ebro
> 
> Donde estan al menos los T90 quemados?



No estan usando los T90 aun... sino los T80... saben que el mundo , especialmente la OTAN los estan observando y estan recabando informacion del conflicto, no deben de estar sacando lo mejor de su armamento


----------



## Tackler (26 Feb 2022)

Los tanques caen como moscas con la tecnología actual, ahora entiendo por qué EEUU los está retirando a los marines y solo deja al ejército de tierra.


----------



## Drobed Yug (26 Feb 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Claro, los equipos caza tanques trabajan así, uno disparando el javelin y el otro filmando con el móvil, que no tiene mejor cosa que hacer.
> 
> Los magufazos cada día más tontos.





¿Puede hacer el favor de enlazar un video de ese tipo pero de ucranianos destruyendo tanques o helicópteros?

A hustec parece que lo parieron sin cerebro, MAGUFO DE MIERDA


----------



## fayser (26 Feb 2022)

cucarachologo dijo:


>



Vaya, pues lo he buscado en Internet y me he encontrado justo esa foto pero del 2015, prueba con otra:









Сожженные российские танки под Дебальцево - ФОКУС


Силы АТО уничтожили 11 бронемашин противника Сожженные российские танки под Дебальцево - Политика - ФОКУС




focus.ua


----------



## FROM HELL (26 Feb 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> Los tanques caen como moscas con la tecnología actual, ahora entiendo por qué EEUU los está retirando a los marines y solo deja al ejército de tierra.



Lo de los tanques es muy Vladimir paco de mierda. Pero es que hablamos de Vladimir Putino que esta atrapado en la IIGM.


----------



## Scout.308 (26 Feb 2022)

Drobed Yug dijo:


> Uno moro disparaba y el otro grababa con cámara en Afganistán, cuando entraron los soviets.
> 
> De eso hay decenas de videos.
> 
> ...



Los ejércitos profesionales no hacen eso. Otra cosa es que lo hagan unos guerrilleros o unos follacabras. A un soldado de profesión no lo vas a encontrar filmando con el móvil mientras sus compañeros atacan al enemigo. ¿Has visto alguna vez por ejemplo a los yanquis o a los propios rusos haciendo eso? Pues claro que no, TONTAZA.


----------



## cucarachologo (26 Feb 2022)




----------



## frankie83 (26 Feb 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> La cosa es si van a conseguir completar la invasión, porque la guerra la tienen ya perdida.



Han pasado 3! Días dale tiempo


----------



## frankie83 (26 Feb 2022)

cucarachologo dijo:


> Esos, son la chatarra de los t72 con 4 cartones alrededor, y ni los sacan porque como tengan 5 fotos de esas basuras reventados ,no vuelvena vender uno más en su vida.



En zonas de nieve con la uniforme de desierto?


----------



## Drobed Yug (26 Feb 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Los ejércitos profesionales no hacen eso. Otra cosa es que lo hagan unos guerrilleros o unos follacabras. A un soldado de profesión no lo vas a encontrar filmando con el móvil mientras sus compañeros atacan al enemigo. ¿Has visto alguna vez por ejemplo a los yanquis o a los propios rusos haciendo eso? Pues claro que no, TONTAZA.



¿Los ejércitos profesionales?

Ajajajaja

Vera hustec, en los videos de propaganda nunca salen claramente soldados disparando y alcanzando sus objetivos, porque entonces no serían videos de propaganda, sino REALES.

Magufo de mierda, te tragas todo lo que te echen.

Ajajajaja

Boa noite


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (26 Feb 2022)

La guerra de la propaganda: cada bando luchando por engañar a su propia galería. Lo que realmente pase no lo van a contar ninguno.


----------



## chemarin (26 Feb 2022)

cucarachologo dijo:


> Los ucranianos se los meriendan , agazapados en las azoteas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Caramba cucaracha, vais a ganar la guerra.


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Feb 2022)

cucarachologo dijo:


>



Da igual lo que pongan


----------



## fayser (26 Feb 2022)

cucarachologo dijo:


> Se descojonan de lo fácil que es cargarse las chatarras sovieticas



Eso no es un javelin.







Esto es un javelin:







Eso que lleva diría que es un NLAW (UK):









Ucrania comienza entrenamientos intensivos con los sistemas ligeros de misiles antitanque suministrados por Reino Unido


Los ensayos se realizan en Chernígov, región fronteriza con Rusia.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## cucarachologo (26 Feb 2022)

Ahora el PUTin PROHIBE llamar guerra o invasión, es un OPERACIÓN ESPECIAL MILITAR.....


Y aquí los especialitos, alegrándose de ello.

Curioso, los mismo que apoyan a Cuba, con está gente


----------



## Scout.308 (26 Feb 2022)

Drobed Yug dijo:


> ¿Los ejércitos profesionales?
> 
> Ajajajaja
> 
> ...



Aprende a expresarte bien, taradito mental magufaza, que no se te entiende siquiera. ¿La puta de tu madre no te mandaba al cole?


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (26 Feb 2022)

cucarachologo dijo:


> Los ucranianos se los meriendan , agazapados en las azoteas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Y las fotos de los tanques que supuestamente se han merendado son...?


----------



## Drobed Yug (26 Feb 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Aprende a expresarte bien, taradito mental magufaza, que no se te entiende siquiera. ¿La puta de tu madre no te mandaba al cole?



Bastante que hablo tu dialecto, magufillo timado.

Cuando encuentre un video REAL de la "guerra" ucraniana haga el favor de colgarlo y añadir a ese post esto para que pueda verlo: @Drobed Yug

Boa noite e boa sorte


----------



## Scout.308 (26 Feb 2022)

Drobed Yug dijo:


> Bastante que hablo tu dialecto, magufillo timado.
> 
> Cuando encuentre un video REAL de la "guerra" ucraniana haga el favor de colgarlo y añadir a ese post esto para que pueda verlo: @Drobed Yug
> 
> Boa noite e boa sorte



Magufazo terraplanista caga conspiración


----------



## 917 (26 Feb 2022)

SR.KARL MARX dijo:


> si, luchar por un plato le llamas liberas tu pueblo y a tu patria de los nazis estas un poco confundido, ahora que lo hagan por eso no te lo discuto.



¿No adviertes que Alemania hizo con Rusia lo que Rusia ha hecho ahora con Ucrania?


----------



## Drobed Yug (26 Feb 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Magufazo terraplanista caga conspiración



¿Conspiración?

Aquí la única conspiración que hay es la que defiende hustec, la conspiración actual ucraniana, acerca de la destrucción con antitanques de blindados sin tener un miserable video donde se vea cómo ocurre tal cosa.

No se olvide, @Drobed Yug 

"En la guerras, la primera víctima es la verdad"

Boa noite


----------



## Viviendo Digno (26 Feb 2022)

Sigo sin entender nada... Qué pasa, que Rusia no se esperaba que esta gente tuviese esos aparatitos? No parecen tan complicados y punteros..


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (26 Feb 2022)

917 dijo:


> ¿No adviertes que Alemania hizo con Rusia lo que Rusia ha hecho ahora con Ucrania?



Si, algo muy parecido, aunque no creo que salgan de ucrania


----------



## Scout.308 (26 Feb 2022)

Drobed Yug dijo:


> ¿Conspiración?
> 
> Aquí la única conspiración que hay es la que defiende hustec, la conspiración actual ucraniana, acerca de la destrucción con antitanques de blindados sin tener un miserable video donde se vea cómo ocurre tal cosa.
> 
> ...



Pon videos de blindados rusos destruyendo objetivos ucranianos. Aquí te espero.


----------



## Drobed Yug (26 Feb 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Pon videos de blindados rusos destruyendo objetivos ucranianos. Aquí te espero.



Pues si eso llevo advirtiendo por el foro un par de días, que NO SOY CAPAZ DE ENCONTRAR UN PUTO VIDEO DEL FRENTE DE GUERRA EN UCRANIA en RT y en el Twitter del agente ruso Daniel Estulin...

¿Por qué cree que será eso?


----------



## Scarjetas (26 Feb 2022)

La guerra que me importa a mí, es la del aire y ahí Rusia gana y si tienes el aire y el mar, la guerra es muy fácil


----------



## Scout.308 (26 Feb 2022)

Drobed Yug dijo:


> Pues si eso llevo advirtiendo por el foro un par de días, que NO SOY CAPAZ DE ENCONTRAR UN PUTO VIDEO DEL FRENTE DE GUERRA EN UCRANIA en RT y en el Twitter del agente ruso Daniel Estulin...
> 
> ¿Por qué cree que será eso?



Porque (y te lo repito despacito para que esta vez lo entiendas) los ejércitos profesionales no andan grabando videos de móvil cuando están combatiendo. Que eso es cosa de insurgentes follacabras.


----------



## Orífero (26 Feb 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Claro, los equipos caza tanques trabajan así, uno disparando el javelin y el otro filmando con el móvil, que no tiene mejor cosa que hacer.
> 
> Los magufazos cada día más tontos.



Lo que parece es que no tienen mejores cosas que hacer que filmarse portando armas antitanque y filmar vehículos destruidos. Para eso sí parecen tener tiempo.


----------



## asiqué (26 Feb 2022)

Passenger dijo:


> A 170.000 dolares cada Jamelin de esos jajaja diseñados en el 96... Vamos, lo de siempre, USA y sus comerciales UK vaciando los almacenes



normal.
Tu que donas? las alubias del fondo de la despensa o el bote se ventresca de bonito en aceite oliva de la primera fila?

pues eso…


----------



## Scout.308 (26 Feb 2022)

Orífero dijo:


> Lo que parece es que no tienen mejores cosas que hacer que filmarse portando armas antitanque y filmar vehículos destruidos. Para eso sí parecen tener tiempo.



No es lo mismo filmar después de un enfrentamiento que durante un enfrentamiento. Si fueras una persona de intelecto normal, no habría que explicártelo. Además, la mayoría de los videos de vehículos destruidos están filmados por civiles, por si no te habías dado cuenta.


----------



## César92 (26 Feb 2022)

cucarachologo dijo:


>



¿Qué le han puesto a ese tanque?


----------



## César92 (26 Feb 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> En zonas de nieve con la uniforme de desierto?



A lo mejor no les quedan uniformes.


----------



## Drobed Yug (26 Feb 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Porque (y te lo repito despacito para que esta vez lo entiendas) los ejércitos profesionales no andan grabando videos de móvil cuando están combatiendo. Que eso es cosa de insurgentes follacabras.



40 millones de personas con smartphone y no se cuantos periolistos.

No hace falta que lo graben los propios soldados.

Ni un puto video del frente de guerra.

POR ALGO SERÁ


----------



## frankie83 (26 Feb 2022)

César92 dijo:


> A lo mejor no les quedan uniformes.



O se las han pasado los usa recién vueltos del desierto ;-)


----------



## cucarachologo (26 Feb 2022)

Drobed Yug dijo:


> 40 millones de personas con smartphone y no se cuantos periolistos.
> 
> No hace falta que lo graben los propios soldados.
> 
> ...


----------



## Drobed Yug (26 Feb 2022)

cucarachologo dijo:


>



Si, he visto en ese video a una persona disparar y no derribar un avión. 

Ni siquiera sé si es un soldado ucraniano, si el avión es ruso, o si de es de esta "guerra".

Boa noite.


----------



## machotafea (26 Feb 2022)

Drobed Yug dijo:


> Si, he visto en ese video a una persona disparar y no derribar un avión.
> 
> Ni siquiera sé si es un soldado ucraniano, si el avión es ruso, o si de es de esta "guerra".
> 
> Boa noite.



Vale venga, que la guerra es un timo, igual que la plandemia, la crisis del PPutas, etc. Todo es una conspiración para joderte a ti, porque eres el centro del universo. 

Idiota.


----------



## Drobed Yug (26 Feb 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Vale venga, que la guerra es un timo, igual que la plandemia, la crisis del PPutas, etc. Todo es una conspiración para joderte a ti, porque eres el centro del universo.
> 
> Idiota.



Eh... para quieto muchacho.

Aquí parece todo propaganda. Hay webcams en las principales ciudades ucranianas, no he visto nada allí los tres días anteriores y ya se verá en los siguientes.

Boa noite


----------



## propellerman (26 Feb 2022)

Ni puñetero caso, están abriendo hilos anormales hablando de una soberana paliza del ejército ucraniano al ruso cuando lo más que ha habido es una fuerte resistencia en la noche de ayer de las fuerzas ucranianas en los alrededores de Kiev y Putin ha ordenado el avance en todos los frentes

Enviado desde mi RMX2193 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## machotafea (26 Feb 2022)

Drobed Yug dijo:


> Eh... para quieto muchacho.
> 
> Aquí parece todo propaganda. Hay webcams en las principales ciudades ucranianas, no he visto nada allí los tres días anteriores y ya se verá en los siguientes.
> 
> Boa noite



Como me hables en catalán te arranco la colita y se la echo a los cerdos.


----------



## Tackler (27 Feb 2022)

César92 dijo:


> ¿Qué le han puesto a ese tanque?



Parece una reja anti RPG con carga antiblindaje.

Básicamente el RPG da primero contra la verja y no realiza bien su labor de fundir el blindaje porque estalla momentos antes.


----------



## kenny220 (27 Feb 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> Parece una reja anti RPG con carga antiblindaje.
> 
> Básicamente el RPG da primero contra la verja y no realiza bien su labor de fundir el blindaje porque estalla momentos antes.



En Berlín le ponían somieres de colchones decesos de muelles.


----------



## FernandoIII (27 Feb 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> No estan usando los T90 aun... sino los T80... saben que el mundo , especialmente la OTAN los estan observando y estan recabando informacion del conflicto, no deben de estar sacando lo mejor de su armamento



De nuevo con lo mismo, Rusia tiene una economía MORONEGRA, y sin una base tecnológico-industrial potente no puedes producir armamento de calidad. Si no sacan los últimos modelos es porque es chatarra inservible que no venderían jamás si hubiera pruebas gráficas.


----------



## FernandoIII (27 Feb 2022)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Sigo sin entender nada... Qué pasa, que Rusia no se esperaba que esta gente tuviese esos aparatitos? No parecen tan complicados y punteros..



Rusia tiene un ejercito de mierda, si Vladimiro se cagó encima cuando Turquía entró en la guerra de Armenia y Siria es por algo.


----------



## Guanotopía (27 Feb 2022)

propellerman dijo:


> Ni puñetero caso, están abriendo hilos anormales hablando de una soberana paliza del ejército ucraniano al ruso cuando lo más que ha habido es una fuerte resistencia en la noche de ayer de las fuerzas ucranianas en los alrededores de Kiev y Putin ha ordenado el avance en todos los frentes
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX2193 mediante Tapatalk



La invasión rusa es un fracaso porque en dos días no han tomado la capital movilizando sólo a un 25% de las tropas que tienen en las fronteras.

La propaganda es inherente a la guerra, pero la propaganda otanera está siendo ridícula.


----------



## FROM HELL (27 Feb 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> La invasión rusa es un fracaso porque en dos días no han tomado la capital movilizando sólo a un 25% de las tropas que tienen en las fronteras.
> 
> La propaganda es inherente a la guerra, pero la propaganda otanera está siendo ridícula.



Lo que es ridiculo es no creer en la gravedad pese a que te habras caido ya muchas veces. Igual es por eso. 

Mira que sencillo es todo esto, mas alla de propaganda. El hilo va de los sistemas anti-tanque y de los tanques de Vladimiro.

¿Los de la OTAN han repartido Javelin a las milicias ucranianas y estas han estado entrenandose con los anti-tanques estos? Si esto es verdad, que lo desconozco, pues entonces los tanques rusos pueden darse por jodidos. Asi de simple y con independencia de lo que conquiste Vladimiro en dos dias o en 200.


----------



## cucarachologo (27 Feb 2022)




----------



## cucarachologo (27 Feb 2022)




----------



## elmegaduque (27 Feb 2022)

Hasta dentro de un par de semanas no vamos a empezar a hacernos una idea aproximada de lo que esté sucediendo ahora mismo.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (27 Feb 2022)

Sólo hay 2 verdades
1. Los OTANeros no sabéis lo que es un puto tanque.
2. Putin está siendo demasiado benevolente mandando camioncitos de playmobil a Ucrania. 

Cuando esto entre se van a cagar las patas abajo:


----------



## El amigo (27 Feb 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> La cosa es si van a conseguir completar la invasión, porque la guerra la tienen ya perdida.



La guerra la tiene pérdida, quién? Si acaba de empezar.


----------



## Vilux (27 Feb 2022)

cucarachologo dijo:


> Los ucranianos se los meriendan , agazapados en las azoteas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salvo una foto de un camión carbonizado, en las otras parecen vehículos abandonados sin rastro de impactos.

Solo en una foto con un solo vehículo se ve la divisa rusa "Z", y no está impactado.


----------



## El amigo (27 Feb 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Hambre, frío y carestía en Europa Occidental.
> 
> Jajajajaja, game over, otánicos!




De dónde eres guapa?


----------



## Vilux (27 Feb 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Sí, invasión es una cosa, la guerra es la otra. Mira USA en Afganistán.



Afganistán no es comparable. Es como si Texas se hubiese independizado y unos años después fuesen a recuperarla.


----------



## loveisintheair (27 Feb 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Claro, los equipos caza tanques trabajan así, uno disparando el javelin y el otro filmando con el móvil, que no tiene mejor cosa que hacer.
> 
> Los magufazos cada día más tontos.



Pues para los yijadistas tan importante es el que dispara como el que graba. Anda que no hay vídeos de moros que vuelan blindados con música coránica de fondo.


----------



## skan (27 Feb 2022)

Passenger dijo:


> A 170.000 dolares cada Jamelin de esos jajaja diseñados en el 96... Vamos, lo de siempre, USA y sus comerciales UK vaciando los almacenes



170k costaría cada Javelinp pero te sirve para reventar un tanque ruso, que cuesta 2.3 millones


----------



## skan (27 Feb 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Sí, invasión es una cosa, la guerra es la otra. Mira USA en Afganistán.



O mira Rusia en Afganistán antes, perdieron a 6 veces más soldados que EEUU.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (27 Feb 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Salvo una foto de un camión carbonizado, en las otras parecen vehículos abandonados sin rastro de impactos.
> 
> Solo en una foto con un solo vehículo se ve la divisa rusa "Z", y no está impactado.



Que si que si, que no estan matando ruskis jajajajajaja

La nueva Afganistan de la URSS Paco, muchas cajas de pino como con Tito Breznev.

Ya pueden invadir Ucrania si quieren, tendrán terrorismo y asesinatos a diario, se han enfrentado a la gente equivocada las hordas del Khan.

Van a seguir llegando juguetitos occidentales a Ucrania y Rusia va a tener que matar civiles, crimenes de lesa humanidad  Putin, ten cuidado que al final el karma vuelve a Rusia y os condenan por lo mismo que condenaisteis vosotros al 3 Reich jajajajajaja


----------



## El amigo (27 Feb 2022)

También Portugal

El Gobierno de Portugal anunció que enviará armas, municiones y otros equipos militares a Ucrania para responder a la solicitud de las autoridades del país tras la invasión por parte de Rusia. En un breve comunicado, el Ministerio de Defensa portugués informó de que mandará a Ucrania equipo militar como "chalecos, cascos, gafas de visión nocturna, granadas y municiones de diferentes calibres, radios portátiles completas, repetidores analógicos y fusiles automáticos G3". (Efe)


Creo que nos le va a faltar al final equipo a los ucranianos


----------



## Vilux (27 Feb 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Que si que si, que no estan matando ruskis jajajajajaja



Los están matando tanto que no se ven los cadáveres porque se los comen.

Y las marcas de los vehículos también.

Y di hay algún cadáver va disftazado de ucraniano.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (27 Feb 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Los están matando tanto que no se ven los cadáveres porque se los comen.
> 
> Y las marcas de los vehículos también.
> 
> Y di hay algún cadáver va disftazado de ucraniano.



jajajajaja Venga, sigue poniendo RT y escucha a los judios rusos llorando un ratito si eso.

Pura Sangre, sin Sputnik ARN en vena.


----------



## Vilux (27 Feb 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> jajajajaja Venga, sigue poniendo RT y escucha a los judios rusos llorando un ratito si eso.
> 
> Pura Sangre, sin Sputnik ARN en vena.



Te voy a poner un ejemplo.

Propaganda tontánica: *Otro convoy ruso destruido cerca de Kharkv*




Realidad en el minuto 0:55. Comenta el conductor:

*"Только я не могу понять, это не российские"*

Trad: _Pero no lo entiendo, *estos no son rusos.*_


----------



## El amigo (27 Feb 2022)

Alemania da un giro a su política de apoyo a Ucrania
El Gobierno alemán ha dado un giro a su política sobre envío de armas a zonas de conflicto a los tres días del inicio de la invasión de Ucrania por parte de Rusia. El canciller, Olaf Scholz, ha autorizado el suministro de 1.000 misiles antitanque y de 500 misiles tierra-aire Stinger de las existencias de la Bundeswehr (Ejército alemán) para apoyar a las fuerzas armadas ucranias. Las armas se entregarán “lo antes posible”, ha informado este sábado por la tarde el portavoz del canciller.

“La invasión rusa de Ucrania marca un punto de inflexión. Amenaza todo nuestro orden de posguerra. En esta situación, es nuestro deber hacer todo lo posible para ayudar a Ucrania a defenderse del ejército invasor de Vladímir Putin. Alemania está cerca de Ucrania”, afirmó Scholz al explicar la decisión.

Un par de horas antes se había conocido que el Gobierno autorizaba también a Países Bajos entregar 400 lanzagranadas antitanque de fabricación alemana a una zona de guerra, algo a lo que hasta ahora se había negado en rotundo pese a las críticas de los aliados y las acusaciones de falta de solidaridad de las autoridades ucranias.



Más armas....

Y Alemania ya se moja también.

La clave de Ucrania está en que aguanten...


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (27 Feb 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Te voy a poner un ejemplo.
> 
> Propaganda tontánica: *Otro convoy ruso destruido cerca de Kharkv*
> 
> ...



Que si mijo, que esta siendo un exito el Shitkrieg del Khan Mongol Putina.


----------



## Vilux (27 Feb 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Que si mijo, que esta siendo un exito el Shitkrieg del Khan Mongol Putina.



Demuestra que no. 

Zelensky està armando a los abueletes y a las charos. Dònde cojones están sus soldados? No le hacen ni puto caso?


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (27 Feb 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Demuestra que no.
> 
> Zelensky està armando a los abueletes y a las charos. Dònde cojones están sus soldados? No le hacen ni puto caso?



Pero habeis ya tomado Ucrania o no, Adolf se paseo por media Europa rapidito, os vais a pasear ya por media Europa o no las tropas del Khan y los monguer occidentales que lo apoyais.

Desnazificar, se os habra puesto durita a los marxistas escuchando al Khan diciendolo eh jajajajajajja

Estaria bien escuchar a Putin otra vez dando un discurso de la 2GM, como siempre hace, solo habla de esa guerra, de cuando mataron hungaros, checoeslovacos o los masacaron los barbudos talibanes, pues de eso no se habla mucho.


----------



## Wein (27 Feb 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Alemania da un giro a su política de apoyo a Ucrania
> El Gobierno alemán ha dado un giro a su política sobre envío de armas a zonas de conflicto a los tres días del inicio de la invasión de Ucrania por parte de Rusia. El canciller, Olaf Scholz, ha autorizado el suministro de 1.000 misiles antitanque y de 500 misiles tierra-aire Stinger de las existencias de la Bundeswehr (Ejército alemán) para apoyar a las fuerzas armadas ucranias. Las armas se entregarán “lo antes posible”, ha informado este sábado por la tarde el portavoz del canciller.
> 
> “La invasión rusa de Ucrania marca un punto de inflexión. Amenaza todo nuestro orden de posguerra. En esta situación, es nuestro deber hacer todo lo posible para ayudar a Ucrania a defenderse del ejército invasor de Vladímir Putin. Alemania está cerca de Ucrania”, afirmó Scholz al explicar la decisión.
> ...



Saben que le comprarán el gas al sucesor de Putin


----------



## Vilux (27 Feb 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Pero habeis ya tomado Ucrania o no, Adolf se paseo por media Europa rapidito, os vais a pasear ya por media Europa o no las tropas del Khan y los monguer occidentales que lo apoyais.
> 
> Desnazificar, se os habra puesto durita a los marxistas escuchando al Khan diciendolo eh jajajajajajja



Esta generación Nintendo educada en la satisfacción inmediata... muchas hostias os vais a llevar en la vida.


----------



## siroco (27 Feb 2022)

con la tecnología actual invadir un país bien armado es una ratonera, cualquiera por ahí escondido con un pepino detrás de un árbol o un tejado a 1km. te la lía. Y es imposible detectarlo.

¿o se piensan que por conseguir llegar un pelotón al presidente para poner a otro ya está?, ¿como si fuera una partida de ajedrez?

Claro que no vamos a ver ningún combate ni enfrentamiento directo, ya no estamos en el siglo XX.

Me parece que se han metido en un lío. Y el bochorno puede ser estrepitoso.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (27 Feb 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Esta generación Nintendo educada en la satisfacción inmediata... muchas hostias os vais a llevar en la vida.



Yo soy un pollavieja ya, Rusia es culpable, como siempre, siguen teniendo el espiritu bolchevique, ya que no exterminaron a los marxistas en el 91.

Putin en modo esquizo volviendo a cometer genocidio contra el pueblo ucraniano, ya son 3 veces, el holodomor, la desnazificacion 1.0 y ahora queria la 2.0.

Menudo hijo de puta hombre.

Y a ti te hubiesen inyectado la Sputnik alli obligatoriamente, pero bueno, eso os la pela, aqui solo estais para cagaros en España, en Occidente y mamar polla rusa, seguro alli te hubieses pinchado encantado el suero de mierda, ya que Putina supuestamente se lo puso.


----------



## CesareLombroso (27 Feb 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Yo soy un pollavieja ya, Rusia es culpable, como siempre, siguen teniendo el espiritu bolchevique, ya que no exterminaron a los marxistas en el 91.
> 
> Putin en modo esquizo volviendo a cometer genocidio contra el pueblo ucraniano, ya son 3 veces, el holodomor, la desnazificacion 1.0 y ahora queria la 2.0.
> 
> Menudo hijo de puta hombre.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (27 Feb 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 960258



Aqui los predecesores de Putina hicieron lo mismo, mandarnos toda la mierda de euroasia, pero buen servicio hicimos a Europa matando a toda la basura de todas las revoluciones.

Nadie nos lo agredecio, pero se hizo, como ahora los ucranianos no les queda otra que hacer lo mismo.


----------



## Cui Bono (27 Feb 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> No estan usando los T90 aun... sino los T80... saben que el mundo , especialmente la OTAN los estan observando y estan recabando informacion del conflicto, no deben de estar sacando lo mejor de su armamento



Las wunderwaffen de Jitler, claro que sí. Las wunderwaffen se sacan al final.


----------



## Vilux (27 Feb 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Yo soy un pollavieja ya, Rusia es culpable, como siempre, siguen teniendo el espiritu bolchevique, ya que no exterminaron a los marxistas en el 91.
> 
> Putin en modo esquizo volviendo a cometer genocidio contra el pueblo ucraniano, ya son 3 veces, el holodomor, la desnazificacion 1.0 y ahora queria la 2.0.
> 
> ...



Apaga la teke, tómate un Valium y espera. Pronto se aclarará todo.

Este es el "genocidio" que está teniendo lugar en Kiev. De hoy mismo.



Se les acabaron ya las bombas a Rusia también?


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (27 Feb 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Apaga la teke, tómate un Valium y espera. Pronto se aclarará todo.
> 
> Este es el "genocidio" que está teniendo lugar en Kiev. De hoy mismo.



Si, pronto se aclarara vuestra Shitkrieg Euroasiatica.


----------



## Sigpac (27 Feb 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Te voy a poner un ejemplo.
> 
> Propaganda tontánica: *Otro convoy ruso destruido cerca de Kharkv*
> 
> ...



Esta mañana han colgado un video en el hilo de ucrania (no te lo puedo buscar porque va como un tiro y no recuerdo la página, lo siento) en que se claramente el convoy entrando en ucrania, incluidas las furgonas blancas mercedes que aparecen destrozadas más tarde, y el resto de vehiculos con la la "z" rusa. Parece ser que era un convoy de equipos de comunicaciones y guerra electrónica, por lo que decía un forero.

Creo que el conductor ve chatarra de ambos bandos.


----------



## Mark_ (27 Feb 2022)

Me parece a mi que Rusia ha metido la pata hasta el fondo a la hora de calcular la cantidad de armamento que ha metido la OTAN estos meses en Ucrania, especialmente en antitanques y antiaéreos. 

Si ya al final de la segunda guerra mundial era muy peligroso meter tanques en ciudades, en pleno siglo XXI es un suicidio. 

El alto mando ruso se está luciendo.


----------



## Vilux (27 Feb 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Si, pronto se aclarara vuestra Shitkrieg Euroasiatica.



Shitkrieg, Putler... a ver si bombardeando foros con térmimos infantiloides se rinden los rusos.

Hay cilindros de masaje que acabarían con tu frustración e 5 minutos. Recargables.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (27 Feb 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Shitkrieg, Putler... a ver si bombardeando foros con térmimos infantiloides se rinden los rusos.
> 
> Hay cilindros de masaje que acabarían con tu frustración e 5 minutos. Recargables.



Shitkrieg del Khan Putin, hombre, seria ridiculo que Rusia se rindiera, pero pueden seguir coleccionando cajas de pino, total, la historia de Rusia desde el bolchevismo se basa en eso, coleccionar cajas de pino y decir que HAN LIBERAAAAO EROOOOPAAAA jajajajajajaja

Panda de hijos de puta y tuvieron a media Europa esclavizada con su marxismo de mierda.


----------



## Vilux (27 Feb 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Shitkrieg del Khan Putin, hombre, seria ridiculo que Rusia se rindiera, pero pueden seguir coleccionando cajas de pino, total, la historia de Rusia desde el bolchevismo se basa en eso, coleccionar cajas de pino y decir que HAN LIBERAAAAO EROOOOPAAAA jajajajajajaja
> 
> Panda de hijos de puta y tuvieron a media Europa esclavizada con su marxismo de mierda.



Sin el marxismo de mierda de la URSS en Europa estaríamos en el feudalismo. Solo la "amenaza" de extenderse convenció a los de arriba de otorgarnos derechos... esos que desde 1990 nos van quitando poco a poco y a toda máquina con el cuento del coronavirus.

Necesitamos un contrapeso fuerte, gilipollas. Solo lo puede dar Rusia.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (27 Feb 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Sin el marxismo de mierda de la URSS en Europa estaríamos en el feudalismo. Solo la "amenaza" de extenderse convenció a los de arriba de otorgarnos derechos... esos que desde 1990 nos van quitando poco a poco y a toda máquina con el cuento del coronavirus.
> 
> Necesitamos un contrapeso fuerte, gilipollas. Solo lo puede dar Rusia.



jajajajajajaja

Si, la corrupta Rusia, con pensiones de 120 euros al cambio despues de toda una vida de curro.

Metete tu Rusia por el culo, SUBNORMAL.


----------



## Vilux (27 Feb 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> jajajajajajaja
> 
> Si, la corrupta Rusia, con pensiones de 120 euros al cambio despues de toda una vida de curro.
> 
> Metete tu Rusia por el culo, SUBNORMAL.



Y aquí liquidando en masa a pensionistas en las residencias y vosoros aplaudiendo en los balcones.

Y ahora se nos viene el desabasecimiento, así aprenderán los rusos!


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (27 Feb 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Y aquí liquidando en masa a pensionistas en las residencias y vosoros aplaudiendo en los balcones.



En Rusia no han liquidado a nadie con la vacunacion obligatoria.

Aun me sigues sin responder, tu el suero de la Sputnik que opinas monguer, si te lo pones sigues siendo PURA SANGRE ya que lo han hecho los Rusos o pasa a ser un sangre sucia.

Yo aqui tranquilo en Españita sin vacunar, en Rusia si currabas cara al publico, obligado vacunarse, que curioso no amigo ¿No dices nada de eso?

Me quedare esperando tu respuesta.


----------



## Vilux (27 Feb 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> En Rusia no han liquidado a nadie con la vacunacion obligatoria.



Allí sacaron su propia vacuna de agüilla amarilla para que se callaae la OMS y no envenenasen a su población.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (27 Feb 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Allí sacaron su propia vacuna de agüilla amarilla para que se callaae la OMS y no envenenasen a su población.



JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA

En fin, asi sois todos los follamoscu, subnormales.

Era una vacuna ARN como la de Pfizer, pero es eso, os ciega el FollaPutinismo.


----------



## Vilux (27 Feb 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA
> 
> En fin, asi sois todos los follamoscu, subnormales.
> 
> Era una vacuna ARN como la de Pfizer, pero es eso, os ciega el FollaPutinismo.



Sí, es ARN de agua y sal, so bobo.


----------



## eL PERRO (27 Feb 2022)

*JAVELIN*
*JAVELIN
JAVELIN
JAVELIN
JAVELIN*
*JAVELIN







COMO SE LOS ESTA ZAMPANDO EL PUTO NOMO DE MONGOLIA, UNO TRAS OTRO*


----------



## Millar (27 Feb 2022)

Putin va a acabar ahorcado y colgado boca abajo en la plaza roja de Moscú.


----------



## propellerman (27 Feb 2022)

Mark_ dijo:


> Me parece a mi que Rusia ha metido la pata hasta el fondo a la hora de calcular la cantidad de armamento que ha metido la OTAN estos meses en Ucrania, especialmente en antitanques y antiaéreos.
> 
> Si ya al final de la segunda guerra mundial era muy peligroso meter tanques en ciudades, en pleno siglo XXI es un suicidio.
> 
> El alto mando ruso se está luciendo.



Los tanques que hoy día tienen los ejércitos que invierten bien en tecnología te localizan por el calor corporal, por infrarrojos, láser aún estando a cubierto, y en lo que pestañeas la torreta ha girado, te ha encañonado y disparado; llevan ordenadores de abordo, recargan automáticamente etc. 

Un ataque masivo en el que te lluevan misiles convencionales , seguido de el ataque de varias divisiones de ése tipo de tanques apoyados por vía aérea con bastantes helicópteros de combate te lo aguanta el ejército ucraniano con las armas suministradas por Occidente?; no lo veo la verdad; cómo Rusia vaya con todo yo creo que se come vivo al ejército ucraniano

Enviado desde mi RMX2193 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cui Bono (27 Feb 2022)

propellerman dijo:


> Los tanques que hoy día tienen los ejércitos que invierten bien en tecnología te localizan por el calor corporal, por infrarrojos, láser aún estando a cubierto, y en lo que pestañeas la torreta ha girado, te ha encañonado y disparado; llevan ordenadores de abordo, recargan automáticamente etc.
> 
> Un ataque masivo en el que te lluevan misiles convencionales , seguido de el ataque de varias divisiones de ése tipo de tanques apoyados por vía aérea con bastantes helicópteros de combate te lo aguanta el ejército ucraniano con las armas suministradas por Occidente?; no lo veo la verdad; cómo Rusia vaya con todo yo creo que se come vivo al ejército ucraniano
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX2193 mediante Tapatalk



Wunderwaffen, wunderwaffen, ese es el camino. Armas hiperlumínicas y sesiones de RT a volumen alto, y el país se rendirá.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (27 Feb 2022)

Esta PODRÍA ser la razón por la que los rusos tienen tantos problemas de logística, combustible y vehículos abandonados en el medio de la nada | Burbuja.info


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (27 Feb 2022)

Si no es una guerra relámpago Putin va a hacer un ridículo espantoso. Las imágenes que se ven son mas propias de una guerra de los 60 que de tiempos modernos. Primero hay que limpiar el camino mediante aviación y drones y luego entrar en plan paseo militar.


----------



## Eremita (27 Feb 2022)

cucarachologo dijo:


> Tu si que eres subnormal, que te alegras de que te den por el culo donde haces tu vida. Eres un cagado de mierda. Vete a Rusia a disfrutar de "la verdadera libertad", ni twitter tienen, que el hijo de puta lo ha cortado, como los medios de comunicación, los opositores, las libertades.
> 
> De que frenopático te han sacado?, de Iquierda Unida?



No jodas, de verdad Putin ha cortado tuiter? Ha osado hacer a tuiter lo mismo que tuiter hace a miles de no borregos? Entiendo tu cabreo por tremenda falta de libertad.
Joder...sin tuiter....que cabron el Putin.


----------



## Eremita (27 Feb 2022)

Yo creo que estáis acostumbrados a las guerras de EEUU. Se coge un país tercermundista y a base de bombardeo aéreo y embargos, se le hace retroceder un par de siglos. Es entonces cuando se entra con blindados y artillería a tomar posesión. Luego la infantería consolida posiciones.

No veo a Putin usando uranio empobrecido ni misiles "inteligentes" contra objetivos ucras al tun tun. Ni que decir de Guantanamos o Abu Gharibs, que de tanto leer subnormalidades de la bondad OTAN y la maldad rusa, al final asquea.

Edito, creo que hasta en Ucrania tenían una cheka los putos yankis, para poder torturar moros sin saltarse la legalidad vigente.


----------



## NIKK (27 Feb 2022)

cucarachologo dijo:


> Los ucranianos se los meriendan , agazapados en las azoteas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Así que "PUM PUM". Pum pum te daba yo a tí anormal. ¿Te crees que esto es un chiste?


----------



## Guanotopía (27 Feb 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Lo que es ridiculo es no creer en la gravedad pese a que te habras caido ya muchas veces. Igual es por eso.
> 
> Mira que sencillo es todo esto, mas alla de propaganda. El hilo va de los sistemas anti-tanque y de los tanques de Vladimiro.
> 
> ¿Los de la OTAN han repartido Javelin a las milicias ucranianas y estas han estado entrenandose con los anti-tanques estos? Si esto es verdad, que lo de misconozco, pues entonces los tanques rusos pueden darse por jodidos. Asi de simple y con independencia de lo que conquiste Vladimiro en dos dias o en 200.



¿No comprendes la incoherencia de tus dos últimas frases? Putin no necesita invadir toda Ucrania, puede parar la ofensiva cuando quiera, en la propaganda otanera se ha establecido la necesidad de vender que los ucranianos están defendiéndose con uñas y dientes, y que pueden vencer a Putin, pero Putin ya ha vencido, lo único que puede pasar es que se empecine en demostrar que es más chulo que nadie y le pase factura. Rusia no quiere invadir y quedarse con Ucrania, le llega con el donbass y enseñar que lo de la otan es un mito, que los USA no se van a liar a pepinazos con Rusia por invadir un país europeo, que sólo lo han utilizado para aislar a Europa de Rusia.

Por favor, hay que ser un crío de teta para creerse esas tonterías de la resistencia ucraniana, en dos días ya tiene sitiada la capital, y todo esto evitando tocar a la población civil ¿Qué pasaría si empezara con bombardeos a la americana matando civiles sin el mínimo remordimiento? 

Resulta que ahora los tanques son una mierda porque hay javelin, pues no sé qué hacen los ejércitos todavía usándolos, si está claro que es mandar vehículos que valen millones a que se conviertan en chatarra ¿no?

Ucrania es como España, a ver todos los flipados que se creen el cuento de la defensa numantina cuánto piensan que duraría España si nos atacasen los USA o los rusos, con javelin o sin javelin.


----------



## hermes71 (27 Feb 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Salvo una foto de un camión carbonizado, en las otras parecen vehículos abandonados sin rastro de impactos.
> 
> Solo en una foto con un solo vehículo se ve la divisa rusa "Z", y no está impactado.



Parece ser que han tenido averías y falta de combustible también, las prisas, por eso se ven vehículos abandonados sin daños


----------



## JmDt (27 Feb 2022)

Passenger dijo:


> A 170.000 dolares cada Jamelin de esos jajaja diseñados en el 96... Vamos, lo de siempre, USA y sus comerciales UK vaciando los almacenes



Pues gran parte de la defensa aérea de España se basa en el Hawk diseño de finales de los 50.......


----------



## Casino (27 Feb 2022)

o sea, que con armamento caducado los ucranianos están reventando a los rusos, ¿lo he entendido bien?

¿Cuando se acaben les darán los modernos?, mira que compré muchas palomitas pero veo que voy a tener que ir a comprar muchas más, esto se va a poner más cachondo que una peli de Almodovar.

Saludos.


----------



## JmDt (27 Feb 2022)

Casino dijo:


> o sea, que con armamento caducado los ucranianos están reventando a los rusos, ¿lo he entendido bien?
> 
> ¿Cuando se acaben les darán los modernos?, mira que compré muchas palomitas pero veo que voy a tener que ir a comprar muchas más, esto se va a poner más cachondo que una peli de Almodovar.
> 
> Saludos.



El JAVELIN es el misil que sustituyó al DRAGON y es el que está el uso en la mayoría de la OTAN.

España hace unos años cambio los MILAN por los SPIKE de Israel misil que está muy bien.


----------



## kasper98 (27 Feb 2022)

SR.KARL MARX dijo:


> esas bajas para Rusia son aceptables, pueden enviar el doble o el triple en horas.



Que no pierda mucho,no sea que se quede con poco y le invadan rusia....

Enviado desde mi RMX1971 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Yomateix (27 Feb 2022)

Holanda envia cohetes, Alemania antitanques y misiles, EEUU a saber lo que habrá enviado, más el resto de paises claro (En la noticia ya hablan de que 30 paises les están enviando armas, al final van a tener más armas que soldados). Artículos varios sobre que la UE va a financiar con dinero Europeo el envio de armas a Ucrania. Más ayudas económicas varias, mas sanciones y aislar a Rusia (no puede salir ni un carguero) más etc etc Algo que seguro llevan haciendo desde bastante antes de que comenzase todo por si acaso. Pero Ucrania lucha "sola" Más bien los únicos que luchan solos contra buena parte del mundo son los rusos. Ucrania tendrá peor ejército, pero es que no para de recibir armamento de otros paises, tienen línea de crédito para conseguir "todas" las armas que necesiten a coste 0, otro tema es cuantos soldados tengan, pero no se puede decir que Rusia sea mucho más poderosa que Ucrania (que lo es con diferencia....pero es que Ucrania económicamente y en cuanto a abastecimiento no está sola, Rusia si) y que tendría que ganar con la gorra, cuando Rusia tampoco quiere conquistar toda Ucrania destruyendolo todo. Si quieren poner un gobierno títere, lo que menos les interesa es destruir por destruir y ganarse más enemistad entre el pueblo si matan a mucha gente, ni tampoco ponerse más en contra a otros paises por este motivo pensando en sanciones futuras.

De hecho Zelenski arma a civiles (quieran o no, los hombres no pueden salir del país para usarlos como soldados...las mujeres si) y pedir que todos los civiles salgan a combatir y luego no para de tratar de asesinos a los rusos por matar civiles y pedir la ayuda de la UE para evitar esto...si los envias a combatir no se que esperas que pase (tema aparte los que si hayan matado los rusos por un ataque mal dirigido y si sea civiles "reales" que no estén combatiendo, pero hay otros que serían civiles si no los estuviese enviando el mismo a intentar matar rusos)


----------



## Casino (27 Feb 2022)

JmDt dijo:


> El JAVELIN es el misil que sustituyó al DRAGON y es el que está el uso en la mayoría de la OTAN.
> 
> España hace unos años cambio los MILAN por los SPIKE de Israel misil que está muy bien.




El conforero tiene razón en que hay varias generaciones de javelin. Pero incluso los primeros que se fabricaron, y que no discuto que puedan ser los que se están utilizando, son capaces de reventar la chatarra obsoleta que compone la gran mayoría de vehículos de las columnas rusas.

Lo que no terminan de entender los follaputines es que los gusanos han convencido a los ucranianos de presentar batalla empleando una nueva doctrina de guerra. 
En primer lugar la información, o como suele denominarse, la inteligencia: conocer la composición de las fuerzas enemigas, su situación y movimientos. 
No se les impide avanzar en donde no hay posibilidades de emboscar, incluso donde las hay se permite pasar a la punta de lanza y después se ataca a los camiones de suministro, como hacía la resistencia iraquí, pero con medios que permiten la interrupción del avituallamiento, no con medios improvisados ni de forma puntual, sino de manera sistemática, eliminando todo lo que puedan antes de pirarse, o destruyéndolo todo si la situación lo permite evitando riesgos propios.

Esto va a ser muy cachondo. Cuando esto acabe Rusia habrá visto sustancialmente mermados sus efectivos mecanizados, aunque doy por sentado que a Putín se la sopla a estas alturas y considera que mejor perderlos así que oxidándose en sus parques.
Luego le dirá a sus súbditos que más vale honra sin tanques que tanques sin honra y arreglao. ¿Le suena esa expresión?.

Saludos.


----------



## Mark_ (27 Feb 2022)

propellerman dijo:


> Los tanques que hoy día tienen los ejércitos que invierten bien en tecnología te localizan por el calor corporal, por infrarrojos, láser aún estando a cubierto, y en lo que pestañeas la torreta ha girado, te ha encañonado y disparado; llevan ordenadores de abordo, recargan automáticamente etc.
> 
> Un ataque masivo en el que te lluevan misiles convencionales , seguido de el ataque de varias divisiones de ése tipo de tanques apoyados por vía aérea con bastantes helicópteros de combate te lo aguanta el ejército ucraniano con las armas suministradas por Occidente?; no lo veo la verdad; cómo Rusia vaya con todo yo creo que se come vivo al ejército ucraniano
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX2193 mediante Tapatalk



Efectivamente sirven para países pobremente armados o con poca munición. En un enfrentamiento directo entre Rusia y EE.UU los tanques de ambos países serian barridos por la aviación y la infantería de ambos países. 

En lo segundo estoy totalmente de acuerdo, Rusia no se está empleando a fondo porque si lo hace el poco atisbo de posibilidad de una futura colaboración parcial de la población ucraniana a un gobierno títere se esfumaria por completo para siempre.


----------



## jorobachov (27 Feb 2022)

Putin es otro peon del NWO. Todo el NWO , toda la élite que planifica esto , está por hacernos la vida imposible , liquidarnos de la forma que sea , putearnos hasta el infinito... Yo solo pienso que España está en la misma situación de Ucrania , pero con un enemigo llamado Marruecos. Planificaran guerras , invasiones , enfermedades , el objetivo es diezmar al populacho y quedarse con todo , con todo. Por mi parte , veo que los Ucranianos por lo menos tienen huevos y amor a su tierra. Aquí no veríamos algo así , aquí velitas y peluches mientras la artillería de Marruecos derriba la Giralda de Sevilla. Hombres bravos que incluso con cócteles molotov , están deteniendo el avance de un invasor que quiere crecer a costa de otros y diezmar la población. Putin no deja de ser otra mierda , otro payaso hdlgp.


----------



## Vctrlnz (27 Feb 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> ¿No comprendes la incoherencia de tus dos últimas frases? Putin no necesita invadir toda Ucrania, puede parar la ofensiva cuando quiera, en la propaganda otanera se ha establecido la necesidad de vender que los ucranianos están defendiéndose con uñas y dientes, y que pueden vencer a Putin, pero Putin ya ha vencido, lo único que puede pasar es que se empecine en demostrar que es más chulo que nadie y le pase factura. Rusia no quiere invadir y quedarse con Ucrania, le llega con el donbass y enseñar que lo de la otan es un mito, que los USA no se van a liar a pepinazos con Rusia por invadir un país europeo, que sólo lo han utilizado para aislar a Europa de Rusia.
> 
> Por favor, hay que ser un crío de teta para creerse esas tonterías de la resistencia ucraniana, en dos días ya tiene sitiada la capital, y todo esto evitando tocar a la población civil ¿Qué pasaría si empezara con bombardeos a la americana matando civiles sin el mínimo remordimiento?
> 
> ...



Y mientras tanto rusos y rusos muertos en las estepas ucranianas, pero tú bla bla.
Esto va a ser como cuando Hitler invadió Polonia que el resto de países tardaron en reaccionar y organizarse salvo que Putin y los rusos son Unter mensen o algo así.
Otra diferencia es que muchos países estaban aliados con Hitler y el enano eslavo del botox está solo, con todo el mundo en contra.


----------



## Yomateix (27 Feb 2022)

Zelanski negandose a negociar en Bielorrusia y dice que tiene que como sitios válidos son.....Varsovia (Polonia), Budapest (Hungría), Estambul (Turquía) y Bakú (Azerbaiyán) . Y mientras tanto erigiendose en el gran salvador de Europa.....y del mundo entero. Está defendiendo el mundo.....cuando lo que está es intentando meter a toda Europa en guerra para que los salven. No quiere negociar en Bielorrusia porque los atacaron con misiles (según ellos no lo hicieron si no que fueron los rusos quienes lo hicieron).....cuando fué Zelanski quien al lado de la frontera Bielorrusia desplegó batallones de misiles, si pones misiles en su frontera.....

*Zelanski llama a los extranjeros a unirse a sus tropas*

Zelenski señaló que todo aquel que quiera unirse "*a la defensa de la seguridad en Europa y en el mundo*" 


Lukashenko confirma el lanzamiento de misiles rusos a Ucrania desde territorio bielorruso

De acuerdo con el mandatario, Ucrania había desplegado "varias unidades de misiles" aproximadamente a entre 10 y 15 kilómetros de la frontera con Bielorrusia con la intención de atacar su país "en cuestión de minutos".

Sin embargo, Lukashenko ha asegurado que en ningún momento estuvo involucrado en la operación de lanzamiento de misiles. "Yo no di ninguna orden. Recibí información de Inteligencia. Dije 'Sí, chicos, lo veo'. Y fue entonces cuando los rusos lanzaron dos o tres misiles contra estos objetivos".


----------



## At4008 (27 Feb 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Holanda envia cohetes, Alemania antitanques y misiles, EEUU a saber lo que habrá enviado, más el resto de paises claro. Artículos varios sobre que la UE va a financiar con dinero Europeo el envio de armas a Ucrania. Más ayudas económicas varias, mas sanciones y aislar a Rusia (no puede salir ni un carguero) más etc etc Algo que seguro llevan haciendo desde bastante antes de que comenzase todo por si acaso. Pero Ucrania lucha "sola" Más bien los únicos que luchan solos contra buena parte del mundo son los rusos. Ucrania tendrá peor ejército, pero es que no para de recibir armamento de otros paises, tienen línea de crédito para conseguir "todas" las armas que necesiten a coste 0, otro tema es cuantos soldados tengan, pero no se puede decir que Rusia sea mucho más poderosa que Ucrania (que lo es con diferencia....pero es que Ucrania económicamente y en cuanto a abastecimiento no está sola, Rusia si) y que tendría que ganar con la gorra, cuando Rusia tampoco quiere conquistar toda Ucrania destruyendolo todo. Si quieren poner un gobierno títere, lo que menos les interesa es destruir por destruir y ganarse más enemistad entre el pueblo si matan a mucha gente, ni tampoco ponerse más en contra a otros paises por este motivo pensando en sanciones futuras.
> 
> De hecho Zelenski arma a civiles (quieran o no, los hombres no pueden salir del país para usarlos como soldados...las mujeres si) y pedir que todos los civiles salgan a combatir y luego no para de tratar de asesinos a los rusos por matar civiles y pedir la ayuda de la UE para evitar esto...si los envias a combatir no se que esperas que pase (tema aparte los que si hayan matado los rusos por un ataque mal dirigido y si sea civiles "reales" que no estén combatiendo, pero hay otros que serían civiles si no los estuviese enviando el mismo a intentar matar rusos)



Rusia ya ha dicho que luego va a por Suecia y a por Finlandia.

El armamento suministrado a Ucrania para defenderse debe de ser ILIMITADO. Si Putin ha empezado por Ucrania es simplemente porque es el que le pilla más cerca y podía aprovechar el conflicto de los territorios rebeldes para ganar tiempo con excusas.


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (27 Feb 2022)

kasper98 dijo:


> Que no pierda mucho,no sea que se quede con poco y le invadan rusia....
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX1971 mediante Tapatalk



Pues con la resistencia que veo por parte de los Ucranianos.... Les veo cada día más apurados a los Rus


----------



## Mongolo471 (27 Feb 2022)

No entiendo que España no ayude con spike, si lo ha hecho ya media Europa.


----------



## FROM HELL (27 Feb 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> ¿No comprendes la incoherencia de tus dos últimas frases? Putin no necesita invadir toda Ucrania, puede parar la ofensiva cuando quiera, en la propaganda otanera se ha establecido la necesidad de vender que los ucranianos están defendiéndose con uñas y dientes, y que pueden vencer a Putin, pero Putin ya ha vencido, lo único que puede pasar es que se empecine en demostrar que es más chulo que nadie y le pase factura. Rusia no quiere invadir y quedarse con Ucrania, le llega con el donbass y enseñar que lo de la otan es un mito, que los USA no se van a liar a pepinazos con Rusia por invadir un país europeo, que sólo lo han utilizado para aislar a Europa de Rusia.
> 
> Por favor, hay que ser un crío de teta para creerse esas tonterías de la resistencia ucraniana, en dos días ya tiene sitiada la capital, y todo esto evitando tocar a la población civil ¿Qué pasaría si empezara con bombardeos a la americana matando civiles sin el mínimo remordimiento?
> 
> ...



Meter los tanques es una maniobra Vladimiro años 50 si el enemigo no se va a rendir a lo frances o si no buscas sepultar media ciudad desde sus afueras mientras tus mercenarios van combatiendo. 

Por eso lo que esta haciendo Putina es liquidar toda la chatarra que tiene en el almacen sacrificando a sus mercenarios. Pero es que Putina es un atrapado del estalinismo y el imperialismo sovietico. Necesita tanques desfilando como lo necesitan todos los sátrapas turcochinos. Son sus costumbres.

Que haria la españa progremita contra el ejercito ruso o US?. Pues nada. Pero si nos reparten javelin y entrenamos unas semanas con ellos... volatilizariamos todos los tanques que envie a desfilar Vladimiro por las calles de la coruña o bilbao. Esto es asi, te cueste o no aceptarlo.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (27 Feb 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Meter los tanques es una maniobra Vladimiro años 50 si el enemigo no se va a rendir a lo frances o si no buscas sepultar media ciudad desde sus afueras mientras tus mercenarios van combatiendo.
> 
> Por eso lo que esta haciendo Putina es liquidar toda la chatarra que tiene en el almacen sacrificando a sus mercenarios. Pero es que Putina es un atrapado del estalinismo y el imperialismo sovietico. Necesita tanques desfilando como lo necesitan todos los sátrapas turcochinos. Son sus costumbres.
> 
> Que haria la españa progremita contra el ejercito ruso o US?. Pues nada. Pero si nos reparten javelin y entrenamos unas semanas con ellos... volatilizariamos todos los tanques que envie a desfilar Vladimiro por las calles de la coruña o bilbao. Esto es asi, te cueste o no aceptarlo.



Putina se ha quedado en los tiempos de la invasion de Hungria o Checoeslovaquia, quellevaron 500.000 hombres y tanques a matar a todo lo que pillaban por no ser "suficientemente comunistas".

A Yugoslavia no enviaron nada, porque sabia Stalin y demas monguers sovieticos que los iba a masacrar, ya estaba preparado Tito, esta gente, los rusos, siempre han sido igual.

Ahora lo llaman desnazificar, en los 50-60 los llamaban revisionistas.

Criminales, sin mas.


----------



## Tierra Azul (27 Feb 2022)

cono el nuevo herr doktor bacterio!


----------



## Mongolo471 (27 Feb 2022)

Yo llegue a pensar que había algún tipo de prohibición israelí, pero en este caso hasta les ayuda.


----------



## Mongolo471 (27 Feb 2022)

Pues ya podemos esperar, Rusia nunca cuenta nada.


----------



## Guillotin (27 Feb 2022)

Pues si, parece que los rusos están acabados y no van a necesitar tener que usar estos aviones.


----------



## ischainyn (27 Feb 2022)

el titulo del video traducido...
La columna de ocupantes rusos fue liquidada. Técnica de la letra V: ¡quema bien!


----------



## Jeenyus (27 Feb 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Pues ya podemos esperar, Rusia nunca cuenta nada.



Lógico, en un guerra, lo importante son los hechos, no la propaganda.


----------



## Cui Bono (27 Feb 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Shitkrieg del Khan Putin, hombre, seria ridiculo que Rusia se rindiera, pero pueden seguir coleccionando cajas de pino, total, la historia de Rusia desde el bolchevismo se basa en eso, coleccionar cajas de pino y decir que HAN LIBERAAAAO EROOOOPAAAA jajajajajajaja
> 
> Panda de hijos de puta y tuvieron a media Europa esclavizada con su marxismo de mierda.



Solo por ver a la rojunada española salivando de rabia vale la pena. 
La Bea Talegón intenta decirnos que querer ser UE y OTAN es ser nazi. Se está luciendo.


----------



## Cui Bono (27 Feb 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Sin el marxismo de mierda de la URSS en Europa estaríamos en el feudalismo. Solo la "amenaza" de extenderse convenció a los de arriba de otorgarnos derechos... esos que desde 1990 nos van quitando poco a poco y a toda máquina con el cuento del coronavirus.
> 
> Necesitamos un contrapeso fuerte, gilipollas. Solo lo puede dar Rusia.



Y no podría el marxismo directamente haber dado esos derechos? Es como si te digo "te voy a apalizar" y si te quejas te digo "luego apreciarás el alivio del analgésico". 

¿Tienes algún problema con las drogas?


----------



## Cui Bono (27 Feb 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> jajajajajajaja
> 
> Si, la corrupta Rusia, con pensiones de 120 euros al cambio despues de toda una vida de curro.
> 
> Metete tu Rusia por el culo, SUBNORMAL.



El nuevo cambio es -35% tras empezar la guerra y veremos el lunes, que será al menos un -15% adicional.


----------



## asiqué (27 Feb 2022)

mira que ir con tanques teniendo nivas con motor de citroen C15
y citroen c15 con motor de citroen c15.
no saben que es lo bueno


----------



## siemprelomismo (27 Feb 2022)

ESTA NOTICIA ES FALSA, NO HAY GUERRA EN UCRANIA.

REPITO, NO HAY GUERRA EN UCRANIA, ESTE POST ES DE UNA NOTICIA FALSA.

LOS COLOMBIANOS Y DE OTRAS NACIONALIDADES ESTÁN DICIENDO LA VERDAD, NO HAY GUERRA, NO HAY TANQUES Y NO CAEN BOMBAS.


----------



## Shudra (27 Feb 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Shitkrieg del Khan Putin, hombre, seria ridiculo que Rusia se rindiera, pero pueden seguir coleccionando cajas de pino, total, la historia de Rusia desde el bolchevismo se basa en eso, coleccionar cajas de pino y decir que HAN LIBERAAAAO EROOOOPAAAA jajajajajajaja
> 
> Panda de hijos de puta y tuvieron a media Europa esclavizada con su marxismo de mierda.



Estos rojos hijos de puta van de libertadores y demócratas. La "democracia" de Pudremos y las feminoides de género.
Putin, la PZOE y Pudremos, junto con los abertxales vASCOS y catalibanes son la misma mierda.
Rojos comunistas a la horca por crímenes de guerra.


----------



## Cui Bono (27 Feb 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> No entiendo que España no ayude con spike, si lo ha hecho ya media Europa.



Podemos les ha marcado una "linea roja", nunca mejor dicho.


----------



## Cui Bono (27 Feb 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 960695
> 
> 
> Pues si, parece que los rusos están acabados y no van a necesitar tener que usar estos aviones.



El cielo no es seguro ahora para ningún bando. 
USA puede derribar cualquier pájaro, descojonarse del embajador y decirles ¿Moi? Eso no lo hemos hecho nosotros.


----------



## Mongolo471 (27 Feb 2022)

Jeenyus dijo:


> Lógico, en un guerra, lo importante son los hechos, no la propaganda.



En la primera guerra de Chechenia, lo tuvieron que sacar asociaciones de madres de soldados. Después de eso puede ser cualquier cosa, porque esa asociación ya no puede contar nada, salvo estimaciones.


----------



## Cui Bono (27 Feb 2022)

Bonita forma de rendirse.
Yo me la he creído. 


Se acabó la guerra para ellos. En realidad les pueden fusilar los suyos y los ukros, pero al menos no les han hecho un soufflé.


----------



## Risitas (27 Feb 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> No me lo creo.



Hombre los tanques hoy en dia no es lo mejor para moverse, son lentos y ya se han fabricado lanzacohetes que los eliminan facilmente.


----------



## Risitas (27 Feb 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Bonita forma de rendirse.
> Yo me la he creído.
> 
> 
> Se acabó la guerra para ellos. En realidad les pueden fusilar los suyos y los ukros, pero al menos no les han hecho un soufflé.



Joder el ruso de la derecha tiene un cuerpo muy raro.


----------



## Casino (27 Feb 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Bonita forma de rendirse.
> Yo me la he creído.
> 
> 
> Se acabó la guerra para ellos. En realidad les pueden fusilar los suyos y los ukros, pero al menos no les han hecho un soufflé.




Sospecho que es propaganda, esos no me parece que sean prisioneros de este conflicto. Sería el primero de los hombrecitos verdes capturado con el distintivo de San Jorge. Es raro que ninguno de los muertos o capturados no lo llevaran y ahora, cuatro días después de empezar la "operación especial", sí que lo lleven.
Busque la imagen en Google a ver cuál es el resultado.

Saludos.


----------



## Cui Bono (27 Feb 2022)

Putin el subnormal amenaza a Suecia. 

Este es el nivel de acojone de Suecia:



Al oso ruso se le puede cazar en Ucrania. Eso lo sabe ya todo el planeta.


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Feb 2022)

Todo el mundo enviando armas jojojo El Rey esta desnudo y lo han visto todos y van a por el


----------



## Mongolo471 (27 Feb 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Putin el subnormal amenaza a Suecia.
> 
> Este es el nivel de acojone de Suecia:
> 
> ...



A este paso en lugar de fusiles de asalto, solo van a disparar misiles. Qué cantidades y variedades se les ha enviado.


----------



## Cui Bono (27 Feb 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Todo el mundo enviando armas jojojo El Rey esta desnudo y lo han visto todos y van a por el



Esto es como cuando el ayuntamiento da caza libre en sus cotos, todo el mundo engrasando la paralela para ir a por el pichón.


----------



## Perroviolin (27 Feb 2022)

Al final se va cayendo la careta.... 

Armas cogiendo polvo y dinero publico para farmaceuticas digo..... Para fabricantes de armas.. Ale q al final sin parte del mismo cartel.


----------



## Demi Grante (27 Feb 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> 50 años de puro hierro, solo falta ponerle barreiros o ebro
> 
> Donde estan al menos los T90 quemados?



Yo si fuera ucraniano le cambiaba la bandera al carro y me lo quedaba como compensación de guerra. Hay buenos vehículos. El Tunguskha abandonado iría de putísima madre para follarse a los helicópteros esos que van volando tan bajo.


----------



## Guanotopía (27 Feb 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Y mientras tanto rusos y rusos muertos en las estepas ucranianas, pero tú bla bla.
> Esto va a ser como cuando Hitler invadió Polonia que el resto de países tardaron en reaccionar y organizarse salvo que Putin y los rusos son Unter mensen o algo así.
> Otra diferencia es que muchos países estaban aliados con Hitler y el enano eslavo del botox está solo, con todo el mundo en contra.



Te contestaría algo, pero has vomitado una serie de soplapolleces inconexas que no tienen nada que ver con lo que yo he dicho, así que nada, k ase?


----------



## Guanotopía (27 Feb 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Meter los tanques es una maniobra Vladimiro años 50 si el enemigo no se va a rendir a lo frances o si no buscas sepultar media ciudad desde sus afueras mientras tus mercenarios van combatiendo.
> 
> Por eso lo que esta haciendo Putina es liquidar toda la chatarra que tiene en el almacen sacrificando a sus mercenarios. Pero es que Putina es un atrapado del estalinismo y el imperialismo sovietico. Necesita tanques desfilando como lo necesitan todos los sátrapas turcochinos. Son sus costumbres.
> 
> Que haria la españa progremita contra el ejercito ruso o US?. Pues nada. Pero si nos reparten javelin y entrenamos unas semanas con ellos... volatilizariamos todos los tanques que envie a desfilar Vladimiro por las calles de la coruña o bilbao. Esto es asi, te cueste o no aceptarlo.



Putin en tres días con 50.000 tíos ha obligado a Ucrania a negociar, y le darán hasta los calzones del presidente si los pide









Rusia y Ucrania acuerdan negociar en Bielorrusia


Las delegaciones de Rusia y Ucrania han confirmado este domingo que se reunirán en la ciudad bielorrusa de Gómel para negociar un posible cese de las hostilidades, según informa Efe. Moscú había enviado esta mañana una comitiva a la ciudad, cercana a la frontera ucraniana, para iniciar esas...




www.eldiario.es





Pero los grandes estrategas de burbuja ya han dictaminado que Putin es un panoli que no tiene ni puta idea de lo que hace.

Es que me descojono con tanto experto militar.

Lo de culpar a Pudimos de que España no aguante un asalto a una superpotencia, sublime, seguro que con Pagascal de presidente le patearíamos el trasero a Putin en plena plaza roja.


----------



## Guanotopía (27 Feb 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Putina se ha quedado en los tiempos de la invasion de Hungria o Checoeslovaquia, quellevaron 500.000 hombres y tanques a matar a todo lo que pillaban por no ser "suficientemente comunistas".
> 
> A Yugoslavia no enviaron nada, porque sabia Stalin y demas monguers sovieticos que los iba a masacrar, ya estaba preparado Tito, esta gente, los rusos, siempre han sido igual.
> 
> ...



Putin ha mandado sólo 50.000 tíos a "invadir" un país como España, y por ahora pasando de los típicos bombardeos a los que nos tienen acostumbrados la otan.

¿Comparamos la pacificación rusa con las de Yugoslavia, Siria, Afganistán o Iraq?


----------



## Luxfero (27 Feb 2022)

Menudo conflicto Dimitri


----------

